# How to Configure 2 master DNS/DHCP Server on same subnet



## mike_electron (Apr 17, 2008)

Can someone give me a guide on how to configure 2 DNS/DHCP Server (masters)? From scratch to finish..Thanks a lot...


----------



## ip2host (Aug 12, 2009)

why would you do that?
2 masters I mean?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

There is no such thing as a "master" DNS server. If you have more than one then you use the DHCP scope to decide their priority.

And you can't have 2 DHCP servers running concurrently on the same subnet.


----------



## mike_electron (Apr 17, 2008)

actually, i want to have a backup in case my dns/dhcp fails. anybody can help me on this?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Just configure the DHCP settings on the second server, don't actually start the DHCP service. If the other one fails then just start it.


----------

